# colonic inertia  icd-9 code



## ilvchopin (Nov 9, 2009)

anyone know what icd-9 code would be used for "colonic inertia"? Please help.
Thanks.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Nov 9, 2009)

See if 564.7 works for you


----------



## ilvchopin (Nov 9, 2009)

*sorry that's not good*

No, that code says "megacolon", which is not what this is..thanks anyway
anyone else have an idea?


----------



## coderguy1939 (Nov 9, 2009)

colonic inertia  weak muscular activity of the colon, leading to distention of the organ and constipation.

My suggestion is 564.89 or 564.9


----------



## ilvchopin (Nov 10, 2009)

*Yes, thanks for your speedy reply*

Thanks, I think that is what I need.


----------



## jaimewicklund (Dec 7, 2009)

The code for colonic inertia is actually 564.01 (slow transit constipation: also called colonic inertia)


----------

